# 1948  Firestone Super Cruiser



## KelRod (Apr 10, 2017)

My 1948 Firestone Super Cruiser that I am slowly putting back to close to original. Hardest part is figuring out how to do the tanks. Do not have the dual headlights or a correct seat. Debating on whether to put the original rear rack on or not.

 1st pic when it became part of the family in the late 1980's. Sorry on pic of it in white house paint.




2nd pic of of when I pieced some parts on it and decided to put it back to close to original in 2014. 



3rd pic is of what it looks like right now.


----------



## eeapo (Apr 13, 2017)

I thought you were going back to original?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 14, 2017)

I actually have a detailed pattern for this bracket (Flat aluminum stock with rounded edges with a few bends in it if someone needs it  Jeff


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 14, 2017)

LIke the stance of the bike in the 3rd pic!


----------



## KelRod (May 20, 2017)

Found bike of when I did the bike as a Harley track bike




Well got it done. Does not have the Firestone lettering but that is okay with me.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 20, 2017)

KelRod said:


> My 1948 Firestone Super Cruiser that I am slowly putting back to close to original. Hardest part is figuring out how to do the tanks. Do not have the dual headlights or a correct seat. Debating on whether to put the original rear rack on or not.
> 
> 1st pic when it became part of the family in the late 1980's. Sorry on pic of it in white house paint.View attachment 449386
> 
> ...



Looks great,Most ballooners are cooler without all of the junk


----------

